# Circular Saws Recommendations?



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I think my circular saw may have given up the ghost today. Going to check the cord where it connects into the handle to make sure that it didn't just disconnect or break inside but I suspect it's just dead. Can anyone make some recommendations as to a good, corded, mid-range model? I'd love a worm drive but really can't justify the extra weight. Just looking for a decent, reliable unit for the occasional cutting job. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

My Makita works fine. Used it about a dozen times in the last 5 years


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Soo now you want us painters( not me), to give carpenters tools recommendations? WOW!:jester:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> I think my circular saw may have given up the ghost today. Going to check the cord where it connects into the handle to make sure that it didn't just disconnect or break inside but I suspect it's just dead. Can anyone make some recommendations as to a good, corded, mid-range model? I'd love a worm drive but really can't justify the extra weight. Just looking for a decent, reliable unit for the occasional cutting job.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


I seen one once. Didn't know what it was so I got the shotgun out and took aim.

We bought a cheap Skillsaw. For the amount we will use it it will last for years.

ryobi are pretty well priced and not bad tools.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I can't say my main skills saw is over 20 years old Porter Cable when they where good. The next one given to me another Porter Cable but left hand. My newest one is a Makita battery one but it is probably 5 years old. If I don't have a lot of cutting I go for the Makita. The only time I drag out the corded one is for cutting sheets of plywood. I love my Makita in general. 
David


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> I think my circular saw may have given up the ghost today. Going to check the cord where it connects into the handle to make sure that it didn't just disconnect or break inside but I suspect it's just dead. Can anyone make some recommendations as to a good, corded, mid-range model? I'd love a worm drive but really can't justify the extra weight. Just looking for a decent, reliable unit for the occasional cutting job.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Porter-Cable #345 6-inch SawBoss. We've also got a Skil #77, a 71/4 inch Porter-Cable, a Porter-Cable #314 4 1/2 inch trim saw, and a Makita 7 1/4. The 6-inch SawBoss is the one we always grab unless we're gang cutting framing stock.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My Heavy Duty Milwaukee 13Amp 7 1/4 " has been cranking along just fine since circa 1990 - used as much as any HO would. 

(knock on wood)


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I got a new one last summer. Not sure what brand (its blue) but its got a "freakin laser" on it. Really comes in handy when working in dim lighting. For me I wouldn't buy another saw or drill unless it had a laser or LED lights as an option.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

You might just need new brushes in it Dan.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> You might just need new brushes in it Dan.


My Skil Model 77 is at least 30 years old, it was well used when I bough it in the mid-80's. It's had new brushes, a new trigger, and several new cords. It's a BEAST and keeps on going. The downside is that it's a BEAST. Great for cutting cripples out of a unit of 2x's, not so much for overhead work. The 6-inch PC SawBoss, on the other hand, is a sweet tool in most situations.

It's especially handy for old guys like yourself, Dan.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Makita.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

My newer drill and impact driver are Makita's. Great tools.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> My newer drill and impact driver are Makita's. Great tools.


Same here, but we've also got a couple of the newer Bosch 10.8/12v cordless drills which are amazingly handy. 

I've taken a catholic approach to tool brands. Our sanders are P/C or Bosch; corded drills are mainly Milwaukee; routers/laminate trimmers are P/C or Bosch; cordless drills/impact drivers and saws, see above; and some vintage workhorse specialty saws from Fein and AEG.

The stable was pretty well filled by the time Festool really came on the scene, otherwise, they would probably be well represented.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

my parents bought me a sears model when I bought my first house. It has been fine for the last twenty years!! Changed the blade once, maybe?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> my parents bought me a sears model when I bought my first house. It has been fine for the last twenty years!! Changed the blade once, maybe?


The once hitch with going that route is the vendor providing Sears power tools varies from tool to tool and year to year.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> my parents bought me a sears model when I bought my first house. It has been fine for the last twenty years!! Changed the blade once, maybe?





Gough said:


> The once hitch with going that route is the vendor providing Sears power tools varies from tool to tool and year to year.


The other caveat is that ANY tool can last as long as one or two blades, even a Sears & Rubbish. 

Face it, Crapsman WAS a good tool line, but even before K-Mart and Sears joined forces (Sears Holding), their power tools have not been the same. 

Hell, even B&D was great in 1949. I still got a drill my father owned before I was born.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> You might just need new brushes in it Dan.


:yes:New brushes in circular saw will help cut paint.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

My old corded tools just give me dirty looks now.
I've been buying Ridgid cordless tools. Lifetime warranty on the tool,charger and battery.
The Ridgid corded tools have a lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

luny2nz said:


> My old corded tools just give me dirty looks now.
> I've been buying Ridgid cordless tools. Lifetime warranty on the tool,charger and battery.
> The Ridgid corded tools have a lifetime warranty as well.


We've got a Rigid spindle sander in the shop and we have Rigid fiber-cement (corded) saws for cutting HardiPlank and the like. They've given us excellent service. 

I was surprised when I saw how well they did in tool reviews, but they seem to be well earned.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


>


I've looked at that for breaking down sheet goods, but I'm still undecided.

Look back at Dan's original post. If the TS55 is a "mid-range model", I'd be afraid to see the price of something at the high end.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Soo now you want us painters( not me), to give carpenters tools recommendations? WOW!:jester:


I'm sure that asking some of my carpenter buddies would give me some recommendations for great saws. I'm also sure that I wouldn't want to pay the price their recommendations would likely cost. I figure I'm at the same level of need/use as most of you cheapskates so I just decided to ask here.



Bender said:


> You might just need new brushes in it Dan.


Dammit Dan, if I wanted to fix this one I would have asked! Quit trying to spoil my chance to get a new one.  



Gough said:


> My Skil Model 77 is at least 30 years old, it was well used when I bough it in the mid-80's. It's had new brushes, a new trigger, and several new cords. It's a BEAST and keeps on going. The downside is that it's a BEAST. Great for cutting cripples out of a unit of 2x's, not so much for overhead work. The 6-inch PC SawBoss, on the other hand, is a sweet tool in most situations.
> 
> It's especially handy for old guys like yourself, Dan.



:whistling2:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

RH said:


> I'm sure that asking some of my carpenter buddies would give me some recommendations for great saws. I'm also sure that I wouldn't want to pay the price their recommendations would likely cost. I figure I'm at the same level of need/use as most of you cheapskates so I just decided to ask here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RH! watch out don't loose that finger with the new saws :notworthy:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> RH! watch out don't loose that finger with the new saws :notworthy:


Good one! :yes:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks, Dan, I would have expected nothing less.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> Thanks, Dan, I would have expected nothing less.


I am NOT aging gracefully. :no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> I am NOT aging gracefully. :no:


SHEEEET, why should we? Being graceful gets you NO attention. Make people afraid DOES. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I went out to the garage and looked at what I have. Bought @ Sears probably 25 years ago. Cost maybe $25


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I went out to the garage and looked at what I have. Bought @ Sears probably 25 years ago. Cost maybe $25


That was just toward the end of Crapsman being decent. My Table and Radial arm saws are both about 25 - 30 years old. They are showing their age and not as accurate as they were, but they get me through.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> That was just toward the end of Crapsman being decent. My Table and Radial arm saws are both about 25 - 30 years old. They are showing their age and not as accurate as they were, but they get me through.


They're not the only ones....


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> They're not the only ones....


Bad manners


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Bad manners


What I meant was that it's not uncommon for old tools to be showing their age and becoming less accurate.

What did you think I meant?:whistling2:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> What I meant was that it's not uncommon for old tools to be showing their age and becoming less accurate.
> 
> What did you think I meant?:whistling2:


 My lips are shut!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> What I meant was that it's not uncommon for old tools to be showing their age and becoming less accurate.
> 
> What did you think I meant?:whistling2:


yea, right, we believe that:no:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> What I meant was that it's not uncommon for old tools to be showing their age and becoming less accurate.
> 
> What did you think I meant?:whistling2:


Who you calling an "old tool"? :blink:  :blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

BTW - turned out to be a bad wire going into the switch. Way too easy of a fix. 

Dammit!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Who you calling an "old tool"? :blink:  :blink:


sheet, I thought they said old FOOL. Thank god.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> BTW - turned out to be a bad wire going into the switch. Way too easy of a fix.
> 
> Dammit!


All that repartee, wasted.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> All that repartee, wasted.


Well, I thought I had the perfect excuse to get a new one;

"Gee honey, I'd like to build those new shelves for the closet but my saw is kaput. What's that you say? Maybe I should buy a new one you say? Well gosh, if you think I should." :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Well, I thought I had the perfect excuse to get a new one;
> 
> "Gee honey, I'd like to build those new shelves for the closet but my saw is kaput. What's that you say? Maybe I should buy a new one you say? Well gosh, if you think I should." :whistling2:


sometimes I think THEY want us to spend money on toys so we can't complain about what THEY spend money on.

Why just today, the WW was ready to TAKE me to Bass Pro to buy a pair of actually *waterproof* boots for today's slush storm. But I fooled her, I showed how all I had to do was put my feet in plastic bread bags before putting them in my 20 y.o. boots and my feet stay dry :thumbsup:


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Having once been a power tool repairman you can't go wrong with Milwaukee, Bosch or Makita. Dewalt stuff is good but is the most common brand to break down, they are probably the most popular out their also. I hate Ryobi now, since Depot got the exclusive contract you can't repair them simply because replacement parts aren't out their. A cord is one thing but a new switch or housing is another.
Also try to avoid buying it from Depot/Lowes, their is a reason they are cheaper, they use breakable parts that are cheaper to make. Not all of them, but some do. Same thing with doorknobs, rekeying a depot lock is pointless, some of the parts are plastic rather than brass/metal.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> I've looked at that for breaking down sheet goods, but I'm still undecided.
> 
> Look back at Dan's original post. If the TS55 is a "mid-range model", I'd be afraid to see the price of something at the high end.


Mafell. Check out there other tools, all are really high end stuff.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Mafell. Check out there other tools, all are really high end stuff.


After I did a timber-framing class, I was looking at some of their big saws, etc. Nice stuff, but...WOOF$$$$. Like a lot of Euro-tools, they are ones that you can probably pass on to your kids.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

They are definitely not made for the throw away and buy a new one generation.


----------

